# Wo bekommt man günstige Rahmen für ein Kinder MTB?



## Sebabe (9. September 2020)

Hallo, ich würde gern ein schönes Kinder MTB aufbauen, für einen 9 Jährigen ca 135groß. 
Ich denke es wäre schön gleich auf 26" oder sogar 27.5". Gibt es da irgendwo günstige Rahmen die eine passende moderne 
Geometrie haben die man empfehlen kann? Ich denke an sowas wie die VPACE Räder - aber Noname?
Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## delphi1507 (9. September 2020)

Meine ist mit 137 auf einen xs erwachsenen Rahmen gewechselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (9. September 2020)

Du kannst ja bei VPACE auch nur den Rahmen kaufen und selbst aufbauen. Als Alternative eventuell einen Mworx Rahmen?


----------



## Raininho13 (9. September 2020)

Vpace, aber noname, gibts nicht


----------



## Ivenl (9. September 2020)

Neulich hat jemand den Händler vorgeschlagen 
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Weißenberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## olsche (10. September 2020)

Cube-Rahmen gibt`s in großer Auswahl hier:





						RAHMEN |
					

Große Auswahl an Rennrad-, Mountainbike-, Cross-, Trekking- und E-Bikerahmen Schlierseer Bikeparts




					www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de
				



Probelackierungen/Lagerbestände/2.Wahl, daher kleine Lackschäden etc. möglich.
Habe schon einen für meine Frau aufgebaut und warte aktuell auf die Lieferung für meine Tochter.


----------



## LockeTirol (13. September 2020)

Wenn es nicht nur um die Größe, sondern auch um kindgerechte Geometrie geht, dann gibt es kein No Name. Die Rahmen von VPACE, MWorkx und Federleicht sind allesamt Eigenentwicklungen. Gibt es von allen auch einzeln.


----------



## Thilo81 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja, nur leider gerade fast alle nicht lieferbar


----------



## Binem (27. Oktober 2020)

Thilo81 schrieb:


> Ja, nur leider gerade fast alle nicht lieferbar


wie fast alles, kurze Kurbeln,  mini/update gruppen, schwierig gerade.


----------



## icebreaker (27. Oktober 2020)

Thilo81 schrieb:


> Ja, nur leider gerade fast alle nicht lieferbar


Nur muss ich deshalb ja nicht gleich alles kaufen, nur weil das Richtige bis Februar nicht lieferbar ist. Zumal die meisten Ihre Räder über den Winter eh nur sporadisch bewegen. 
Letztens ein 2 Jahre altes Yuma bei den Kleinanzeigen für 1.600 € gesehen  und gefunden hat sich da auch noch jemand. Begründung des Verkäufers übrigens Angebot + Nachfrage, recht hat er, nur warte ich noch und kaufe bei Verfügbarkeit ein Neues.  Bikeparksaison ist fast vorbei und zum Touren wird das Yuma wohl eher nicht eingesetzt.

26" und 27,5" ist sicher einfacher, nur bei XS oder S Rahmen wird's meisten auch schwierig was gebrauchtes zu bekommen.


----------



## Thilo81 (27. Oktober 2020)

Jap sehe ich genau so. Habe jetzt dann auch einen neuen Rahmen reserviert und baue dann die 26" Teile aus der Teilekiste ran. Im Endeffekt ist der Wertverlust bei gutem Geschick nahe Null.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

